# How to Stop Rabbit Digging out Food Hopper?



## BunnyJenn (Nov 21, 2013)

One of my rabbits is a chronic digger. The only time she doesn't show this behaviour is when she is nursing kits. The rest of the time, if there is food in her food hopper, she will dig it all out. Which means it ends up going through the wire and being spoiled. Also means she is always acting starved! 

I give her some food in the morning - she eats a little bit, then digs it all out. Then goes hungry until I get home from work, I give her more, she eats a bit, then digs it all out and goes hungry all night. >.< 

What can I do to discourage or stop this behaviour? Is there any sort of barrier I can make or buy that will allow her to eat from the hopper, but not dig in it?


----------



## ladysown (Nov 21, 2013)

put it up higher so she needs to reach for it. MUCH higher so she needs to sit up to get her food. OR put bars into her feeder so she needs to work harder to get it out. OR put large spaced chicken wire over the feed so she needs to pick it out.

Digging I find is often a sign of "BREED ME NOW!" and if it isn't that it's just chronic trained behaviour. 

My guess though...she's a doe who likes and wants to be bred.


----------

